# Frösche als Köder??



## Nailuj (16. März 2008)

Mir wurde erzählt das es Leute geben soll die Frösche als Köder benutzen. Meine fragen hierzu wären: Darf man das überhaupt? Gibt es hier welche die das selber machen? Was kann man damit fangen? Und zu guter letzt wie tötet man einen Frosch? Wenn es erlaubt ist und man damit was fängt dann würde ichs mal probieren aber ich will den ja dann nich quälen`?  

                   Schonmal danke für die Tipps. MfG Julian


----------



## der Nachwuchs (16. März 2008)

*AW: Frösche als Köder??*

ich kenn es nur, das man froschimitationen nimmt, um seerosen und kraut abzufischen. der zeilfisch ist hecht


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (16. März 2008)

*AW: Frösche als Köder??*

so weit ich weiss, stehen die allermeisten froesche und kroeten unter Naturschutz...?


----------



## Nailuj (16. März 2008)

*AW: Frösche als Köder??*

Ah ok hat mich nur mal interessiert, Danke.


----------



## der Nachwuchs (16. März 2008)

*AW: Frösche als Köder??*

aber wie gesagt, in schweden ist es an machen seen ein renner, froschinmitaionen aus gummi an den seerosenfeldern anzubieten. einfach mal ausprobieren!!!!


----------



## Taxidermist (16. März 2008)

*AW: Frösche als Köder??*

Alle Einheimischen Amphibien stehen unter Schutz,da es sich dabei noch dazu um Wirbeltiere handelt,ist eine lebende Verwendung ohnehin verboten.Also nur Imitationen
verwenden sonst gibt es berechtigterweise Ärger.

Taxidermist


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (16. März 2008)

*AW: Frösche als Köder??*

Man müsste auch erst mal nen Frosch fangen,wenn man einen echten nehmen möchte.
Ich kenne es auch nur als Gummi,also statt Gummifisch,einen Gummifrosch!!!!:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## killerforelle (16. März 2008)

*AW: Frösche als Köder??*

ich habe auch schon was davon gehört
es gab sogar mal ein bei mir am forelle hof der hatte sogar damit forellen gefangen

lg


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. März 2008)

*AW: Frösche als Köder??*

Sämtliche Amphibien stehen in Deutschland (zu recht) unter Artenschutz! Imitationen gibt´s genug und Köderfische oder Würmer fangen auch ihre Fische! Die Verwendung von Fröschen, Unken, Molchen oder Kröten scheidet daher aus....#6

Das ändert allerdings nichts daran, dass kleine Frösche ausgezeichnete Aalköder sind und in bestimmten Landstrichen immer noch dafür verwendet werden. Nur ist es eben streng verboten....#d


----------



## Nailuj (16. März 2008)

*AW: Frösche als Köder??*

Ok danke, hat mich halt interessiert ob es evtl erlaubt ist, da es das nicht ist lass ich die finger davon. Gibt ja auch genug anderer Köder.   Petri wünsch ich euch allen.
                        Julian


----------



## Gardenfly (16. März 2008)

*AW: Frösche als Köder??*

Fangen die vom NABU die nicht mit Fallen, um die Eimerweise als Köder zu verwenden ?|muahah:

Nee,mal im Ernst ich kenne bislang nur ein Fänger der je mit einen Gummifrosch etwas gefangen hat.


----------



## GiantKiller (16. März 2008)

*AW: Frösche als Köder??*

man könnte in der zoohandlung frösche kaufen und diese dann tot legal als köder verwenden.


----------



## killerforelle (16. März 2008)

*AW: Frösche als Köder??*

das ist doch nicht der sinn dabei oder


----------



## Johnnie Walker (17. März 2008)

*AW: Frösche als Köder??*

die amis angeln damit gerne mal auf schwarzbarsch


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (17. März 2008)

*AW: Frösche als Köder??*

Aber wir leben ja hier in Deutschland und sind nicht so wie die Amis.


----------



## magic feeder (17. März 2008)

*AW: Frösche als Köder??*

ich bin für die imitation.........


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (17. März 2008)

*AW: Frösche als Köder??*

Ich bin auch für die Imitation.
Aber ob man was damit fängt,ist ne andere Frage.
Ich würde z.b. keinen Gummi-Frosch drauf machen,da wäre mir meine Angelzeit viel zu kostbar für.


----------



## Nailuj (18. März 2008)

*AW: Frösche als Köder??*

Ne also imitation is mir nichts.  Vlt schau ich ja mal wirklich in der Zoohandlung um aber ich glaube ich lass es, weil en bissi wiederlich is es ja schon.


----------



## Angler25 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Frösche als Köder??*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Alle Einheimischen Amphibien stehen unter Schutz,da es sich dabei noch dazu um Wirbeltiere handelt,ist eine lebende Verwendung ohnehin verboten.Also nur Imitationen
> verwenden sonst gibt es berechtigterweise Ärger.
> 
> Taxidermist


 

*Stimmt voll und ganz!Froschanimationen nur zum Angeln nehmen!Kein lebendigen Frosch töten,sonst ist die Rübe ab!*


----------



## Hecht2 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Frösche als Köder??*

Also ich nehme imitationen von froschen und fange damit zwischen den Seerosenfeldern kleinere Hechte und gute Barsche


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (21. März 2008)

*AW: Frösche als Köder??*

Hi Hecht2
Ziehst du die frösche dann auf einen ganz normalen Haken drauf????


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Frösche als Köder??*



der Nachwuchs schrieb:


> aber wie gesagt, in schweden ist es an machen seen ein renner, froschinmitaionen aus gummi an den seerosenfeldern anzubieten. einfach mal ausprobieren!!!!


 
Wir waren mal mit einer Jugendgruppe an einen See südlich von Qsby in Schweden!
Die standen dort so auf Froschimmitationen, dass glaubt man kaum! Wir haben gummifische mit dem Feuerzeug so missbraucht, das sie wie Frösche aussehen und haben damit hechte gefangen!!


----------



## Fellisch (21. März 2008)

*AW: Frösche als Köder??*



der Nachwuchs schrieb:


> aber wie gesagt, in schweden ist es an machen seen ein renner, froschinmitaionen aus gummi an den seerosenfeldern anzubieten. einfach mal ausprobieren!!!!


ich war mal in schweden mit unserem verein und ich hatte auch Froschimitate. Und was soll ich sagen ich hatte biss auf biss.

Einfach nur zu empfelen wenn man dort hoch fährt #6


----------



## Hecht2 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Frösche als Köder??*

ja aber ich bring unten noch einen kleinen Drilling dran weil öfters die barsche von unten kommen und den obern haken nicht ins maul bekommen man hat auch weniger fehlbisse 

Gruß Hecht2


----------

